# Flint River Hunting Lease



## Closaway (Jun 4, 2012)

832 acres of prime, QDMA managed Flint river bottom located at the juncture of Macon, Taylor and Crawford counties. Four miles Flint river frontage; over 30 acres private waters (excellent fish and duck hunting). Arguably best wild hog hunting in GA. Many trophy boars harvested. Excellent road systems and more than 10% in established food plots. Lodging available within 5 minutes. Several bucks over 140" harvested, including a 169" in 2011. Annual rent $17,000, does not include turkey hunting. Contact manager at 478-808-6569. Serious inquiries only please.


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 6, 2012)

If you`ve had a post deleted, this will answer your question.

http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=602867


----------

